# 15 basic Muay Thai training clips at expert village!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

http://homegarden.expertvillage.com/interviews/muay-thai.htm


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice, I like that site, I found some really good workout and stretching ones on there before too. Also some good kickboxing ones.


----------



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

Nice site.


----------

